# Royal Dunes Resort, Hilton Head, 3 BR 3 BTH 8/24-31, 8/31-9/7



## jadejar (Jul 22, 2019)

Royal Dunes Resort is located in beautiful Port Royal Plantation on Hilton Head Island within a short walk of the beach (same beach as Marriott Barony). Resort is gold crown rated. All units are 1400 sq ft with 3 bedrooms (2 master suites with king beds, 3rd bedroom with 2 twins), 3 full baths, full kitchen with granite countertops and stainless steel appliances, washer/dryer in unit, and balcony. Sleeps 8 if you use the pull out couch in the living room. Two pools, a hot tub, and playground on the premises. Free weekly cookout for all guests included. Reserved for 8/24-8/31 and 8/31-9/7. Rent one or both weeks for $800 per week, no other fees.


----------



## jadejar (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## jadejar (Jul 31, 2019)

Still available....make an offer on one or both weeks


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 5, 2019)

@jadejar i talked with my family about this.  Most number of nights they want to spend is five (5), likely from 8/24 night to 8/29 morning.  If this is not possible, I understand.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 5, 2019)

The outdoor barque was a nice treat when our traveling friends  exchange into this resort last year. They invited us over for this event. 

The resort had underground parking spaces and elevators for each building.

You can walk to the beach in less than 5 to 10 minutes.

We were at the Marriott’s SurfWatch for the week.


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 5, 2019)

Besides the beach, any tips about activities?  I was going to ask via PM/DM.  However, if I post here, potential renters could see the activities too, and OP might get more interest!


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 5, 2019)

Royal Dunes is located on Port Royal Plantation (non gated community) have several golf courses , tennis courses NB,  the Westin Hotel is near the resort, walking & bike paths, at the resorts there is a children play area, volleyball, corn hole, horse shoes, and a swimming pool.

shopping malls & outlet malls,  restaurants & grocery stores are NB  the resort


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 5, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> Royal Dunes is located on Port Royal Plantation (non gated community) have several golf courses , tennis courses NB,  the Westin Hotel is near the resort, walking & bike paths, at the resorts there is a children play area, volleyball, corn hole, horse shoes, and a swimming pool.
> 
> shopping malls & outlet malls,  restaurants & grocery stores are NB  the resort



Forgive my ignorance.  What is there to do at Westin Hotel?


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 5, 2019)

Suggestion only can you go online & check for the information you need about the Westin Hotel ?


----------



## jadejar (Aug 5, 2019)

8/24-8/29 has been rented.
I still have two nights (8/29-8/31) to rent as well as the week of 8/31-9/7.


----------



## sjschuster (Aug 6, 2019)

PM sent


----------



## jadejar (Aug 6, 2019)

The week of 8/31-9/7 is now also rented so I just have two nights, 8/29-8/31 for rent.


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 20, 2019)

If it helps, here’s what I found to do

10 min walk to beach
Underground parking space
at the resorts volleyball, corn hole, horse shoes, and a swimming pool.
Outlet malls
Cookout Tuesday noon.
Breakfast Monday morning
Sea Pines has bike trails which will take you everywhere inside the Plantation 
There's a riverboat cruise (day or evening).  See dolphins.  https://www.hiltonheadtours.com/dolphin-tour-details#Standard-Tours
Skiff adventure tours.


----------



## jadejar (Aug 23, 2019)

The last two nights have been rented.


----------

